

Newsweek says "Nerd Girls" becoming more prominent, mainstream - jseliger
http://cs6c.clearspring.com:80/r/484dbc934177dc66?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww%2Enewsweek%2Ecom%2Fid%2F140457

======
ghiotion
This article may be interesting and all, but I can't figure out why the link
is to:

<http://cs6c.clearspring.com/r/484dbc934177dc66>

with a url argument pointing to the newsweek article.

~~~
mechanical_fish
Veeery interesting. Clearspring appears to be a "widget network". The homepage
suggests that I "use Clearspring widgets to Enhance SEO".

Is this a really transparent attempt to measure the clickthroughs from a
news.YC link?

Original article link is: <http://www.newsweek.com/id/140457>

